# Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. August 2010)

*Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Ich hab mir gerade Visual Studio C++ 2010 installiert und vermisse auch direkt diese Funktion die, die automatisch möglichen Code anzeigt.

Beispiel:
Ich erstelle in einer header-Datei einen Construktor:

class TATA
{
public:

TATA(int TUTU);
~TATA();

};

In der zugehörigen .cpp-File möchte ich nun die zugehörigen Funktionen schreiben:

#include "stdadx.h" //in der stdafx.h ist die tata.h included

TATA:: <<Wenn ich bis hierhin schreibe, erschien in VS2008 automatisch ein Menü, über welches ich bequem den entsprechenden Befehl aussuchen konnte, aber nun erscheint nur die Meldung "IntelliSense: Für C++/CLI nicht verfügbar." 

Muss man das irgendwo extra einschalten oder was ist da los??

Unter Optionen habe ich:
Text-Editor > C/C++ > Erweitert > IntelliSense deaktivieren: FALSE



Edit: Ich habe die Antwort gefunden.
Microsoft hat das Feature nicht eingebaut. -.-
https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/501921/?wa=wsignin1.0

Ich habe jetzt wieder VS2008 installiert.


----------



## bingo88 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Ich kann dir aus langjähriger Erfahrung sagen, dass C++ und IntelliSense ab und an mal rumzickt. Das liegt daran, dass wohl die C++ Dateien so aufwändig zu verarbeiten sind.

Evtl. hilft dir ja die MS Seite hier.

Edit: Hab dein edit net gesehen ^^


----------



## Puepue (30. August 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Vorsorglich solltest du dir trotzdem irgendwo 2010 installieren und die fertigen Projekte aufwärts-konvertieren.
Habe nämlich festgestellt, dass das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität bei VS sone Sache ist (2012 oder wann auch immer stehste dann blöd da, wenn du ein 2008er Projekt ausgräbst)


----------



## bingo88 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*



Puepue schrieb:


> Vorsorglich solltest du dir trotzdem irgendwo 2010 installieren und die fertigen Projekte aufwärts-konvertieren.
> Habe nämlich festgestellt, dass das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität bei VS sone Sache ist (2012 oder wann auch immer stehste dann blöd da, wenn du ein 2008er Projekt ausgräbst)


Umgekehrt ist schlimmer. Bei C++ hat es mich bis jetzt aber eher an fehlenden Libs bzw. neuen Headern erwischt. Versuch mal mit nem aktuellen DirectX SDK ein Projekt zu kompilieren, das für Dx 8 entwickelt wurde


----------



## Puepue (2. September 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Wir benutzen inder Schule noch die 2008er Version und hier hab ich jetzt schon 2010, weil ich meine Festplatte formatiert hab und dann direkt auf die aktuellste Version umgestiegen bin - da muss ich mal schauen ob man damit irgendwie klar kommt (irgendwo eine für vs2008 speichern option oder so)


----------



## CWarrior (5. September 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Es kommt noch viel schlimmer: IntelliSense gibt es in der Express Version von Visual C++ gar nicht mehr. Bei Win32 funktionierts noch, aber bei CLR wurde es in der Express Version vollständig weggelassen.


----------



## Puepue (8. September 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Wer schon 2010 hat und wieder das alte 2008er will, das gibt es noch hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3AA-8431-40BE78461EE0&displaylang=de#filelist


----------



## Nasenbaer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Visual Studio C++ 2010: Wie funktioniert die "Autovervollständigung?"*

Wenn du Student bist, dann hol dir Visual Assist X - kostet dank Wechselkurz nur 38€. Ich habs mir auch gerade geholt, da ich nach Ablauf der 30Tage-Testzeit nicht mehr ohne leben wollte. 
(Achso läuft IMO möglicherweise nicht mit der Express-Version - aber die nutzen Studenten eh nicht, dank MSDNAA)

Zwar bieten freie IDEs wie NetBeans oder auch Eclipse ähnliche komformtable Code-Vervollständigung aber man ist dann auf den MinGW-Compiler angewiesen was problematisch ist, wenn man bspw. DirectX nutzen will. Bei den nicht MS-APIs ist das aber quasi nie ein Problem.


----------

